# humminbird helix 5 sonar-gps



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anybody have this unit and what do you think of it. Thanks in advance, Blind Owl


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was dead set on the Helix 5, but I realized I'm going to be using the unit for ice fishing and on my boat. For ice fishing, the widescreen format wouldn't be of benefit to me. I want to see more up and down than side to side. I think the widescreen is good for side imaging, but the taller screen is better for my use. I scored the Lowrance Elite 5 HDI for $299 from BPS with screen cover and mapping chip. Couldn't pass up the offer.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I've only seen one buyer/user reviews for the Helix models, and it wasn't a good one.

I'm looking to pick one up early this Spring, but I don't want to pull the trigger until I see some user input.

From everything that I can find, these look like the best option for anyone in the DI/SI/GPS combo market. $500 out the door (online) is as good a price as I can find.

If anyone finds some user info, please share!


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been eyeing the Helix with SI also due to price.
My old black-and-white seems really outdated compared to the new technology.

Not sure if I like the wider screen Helix or the taller screen 698 for $200 more.

I went to look at BassPro this weekend, but sold out on many of the models due to a big sale. So I didn't have much to look at.

I, too would appreciate any feedback on the SI viewing on the 5" screens. Is 5" too small to see anything? Wide screen format versus vertical?


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Found this info on the Helix 5 SI/DI/GPS model today nosing around the WWW. See link...

Link


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

Bucks, thank for the link. Very good discussion about SI and screen size.
I figured that more screen size the better with SI.

the 689 with split screen would be bad for SI - but good with only SI visibile.
great with standard sonar / DI split. $700.

the 899 sounds better with the HD SI and 7" screen, but $900.

Helix entry-level SI and OK view (but not great) with split screen at $500. 

I guess I have to ask myself how much am I willing to spend...


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

sloweboat said:


> Bucks, thank for the link. Very good discussion about SI and screen size.
> 
> I figured that more screen size the better with SI.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's my whole thing... How much is too much for what I want it to do. 

The new Helix line seems to have a great bang for the buck! Just wish there were more reviews. 

I still have a month or so before I have to pull the trigger.


----------



## JBhunter45 (Jan 22, 2014)

Check out bbcboards.net Humminbird Forum and also walleyecentral.com Electronics Forum for some reviews.

I was thinking bow of my boat and ice. Looked at them at Cabela's last week. They really are small!


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

JBHunter45 thanks for the info. I went to the Walleye Central website and got the info. I needed. I will be going with the Helix 5 sonar-gps. Thanks again Blind Owl


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Amazon has them for 300


----------

